# Kein Sound mehr!



## pReya (26. April 2005)

Hi,

habe vorgestern mal meine Festplatten etwas anders angesteckt bzw. gejumpert. Jetzt funktioniert aber mein Sound komischwerweise nicht mehr. Habe schon Treiber neu installiert, etc. An den Boxen oder so kann es auch nicht liegen. Habe dann mal mit Knoppix gebootet. Genau dasselbe Problem! Also hab ich grad noch ne andre Soundkarte eingebaut! Da tut sich aber auch nichts! Der Player spielt wunderbar, aber es kommt kein Signal aus dem Ausgang!

Normalerweise nutze ich den OnBoard-Sound meines A7N8X-Deluxe (nForce2) und jetzt hab ich zum testen einen Soundblaster CT4810 eingebaut!

HILFE! Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter! Hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen! Danke!


----------



## pReya (28. April 2005)

Keiner ne Idee? Lebt sich echt schlimm ohne Sound!


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (29. April 2005)

Hallo pReya!

Wirklich sehr Kurios!
Du hast meiner Meinung nach schon die logischsten Schritte gemacht, um dem Problem selber auf die Spur zu kommen.
Aber hast Du es nur mit den Boxen probiert? Vielleicht liegt es mit an denen.
Ansonsten bin ich leider überfragt.

MfG, cosmo


----------



## Alex Duschek (29. April 2005)

Check mal die Lautstärke unter "Systemsteuerung" -> "Sound und Audio-Geräte",evtl ist sie auf 0 gestellt,dann kannst du die Boxen so laut drehen wie du willst,da kommt kein Sound raus


----------



## thekona (1. Mai 2005)

hmm.. hat beides eigentlich nichts miteinander zu tun, sound und hdd bzw. ide-port.
Was spielst du denn über den player ab ? cd ?


----------



## Security (16. Mai 2005)

So gehen wir die Sache mal Schritt für Schritt an.
Was für eine Soundkarte hast du überhauppt, ich meine das ist das wichtiste wenn du schon hier hin postest.
Ist das eine onBoard-Karte oder PCI, oder hatt sie vieleicht sogar ne extra Stromversorgung, wenn du die nämlich ausversehen rausgerissen hättest würde es micht nicht wunder warum du nix hörst.
Dann könnte es auch sein, dass sie falsch eingestellt ist, aber dazu sollstest du erstmal verraten was es für ne Karte ist.


----------

